# Heading out west, need advice.......



## saltydg0089 (Apr 15, 2013)

This summer my wife and I are taking the camper out west for about a month and a half. We will be spending time in Colorado, Wyoming, and Montana. Obviously I have to work in some fly fishing! I am hoping to hire a guide for a day or two, but also head out on my own some. If you have any suggestions on places to go, or not to go, guides, what wt rods I will need ect. I would greatly appreciate it. I'm not trying to get anyone's honey holes, just general info. Thanks is advance!! 

Matt


----------



## Outearly (Oct 20, 2015)

Sounds like a great trip!

if you’re just taking one rod, take a 9ft 5wt, wff line.

There is a lot of public land and access, the states vary on access and water bottom ownership.Goigle can help you get it straightened out.

The national parks are great for access.

Have fun!


----------



## Craig Pablo (Feb 15, 2018)

Hi Matt,
You'll have all sorts of options in Montana, what it will essentially come down to is personal preference and when and where in Montana you'll be. Most of the major rivers will be pretty crowded, not to say you won't catch fish, its just a matter of how much company you want. If you don't mind crowds and just want to catch fish, it's hard to beat the Missouri as the most consistent fish producer, and plenty of big fish as well. That being said it can get very crowded, even in the summer (being a tailwater, during runoff it gets hit extra hard, especially by guides, since most freestones are running high and off color). The Beaverhead is another great choice for sheer numbers of fish (and to a certain degree decent average size). One thing I would recommend is before you get here keep an eye on the fishing/hatch reports to give you an idea to narrow it down once you're here. Another thing I would keep an eye on is water temperature. If you're here in June or July you should be fine, however in August temps can be very warm (70+). On the flip side, if we get a good snow year and a cool, wet spring, rivers can still be running high and cool in mid and even late June. If you're looking for specific hatches (probably the most famous is the salmonfly hatch) they generally occur around the same time each year, and vary just a little based on conditions. The salmonflies come off at slightly different times by river, Rock Creek is usually going by mid to late May, whereas the Blackfoot doesn't really start going until early June. On the Madison it's not unusual to fish the salmonfly hatch on the 4th of July. The Big Hole usually has a good salmonfly hatch too. Depending on conditions they can move very quickly up a river or stick around for quite awhile. Another good reason to keep an eye on fishing reports and flows/temps.

Here is a good site to check flows and temps on many Montana rivers.

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/mt/nwis/current?type=flow

For fishing reports, here are some fly shop websites;

Grizzly Hackle in Missoula 

https://grizzlyhackle.com/missoula-fishing-reports/

Headhunters on the Missouri

https://www.headhuntersflyshop.com/category/fishing-report/

The Stonefly in Butte

https://thestonefly.com/fishing-reports/

Frontier Anglers in Dillon

https://www.frontieranglers.com/fishing-reports

As for equipment, it will depend on what type of fishing you want to do. The all around trout rod is a 9' 5 wt, which will cover at least 75% of your trout fishing needs in Montana. On smaller streams throwing dries a 7'6" or 8' 3 or 4 wt. would be nice, whereas if you're on a bigger river a 9' 6 wt would be good to have, or at least a little stiffer 5 wt. If you want to throw streamers (which summer isn't the best time to, although you can certainly have success and probably catch, on average larger fish) I prefer a 9' 6 or even 7wt depending on how big of streamers I'm throwing.

As far as guides go, I highly recommend Brooks Jessen at Troutzoolamontana, here's his website

http://troutzoolamontana.com/

He is a native Montana, and truly a great guy, you'd enjoy a day or two with him. Be sure to tell him flyfishdude sent you! As your trip nears, shoot me a pm and I'll give you some additional info and some more out of the way places, if you end up close enough I'd be happy to show you around a little.

One last thing, I don't know if you're strictly planning on chasing trout, but if not I'll offer more information for different species, northern pike, smallmouth bass and carp are all fun to chase also!

Good luck,

Craig


----------



## Craig Pablo (Feb 15, 2018)

Outearly said:


> Sounds like a great trip!
> 
> if you’re just taking one rod, take a 9ft 5wt, wff line.
> 
> ...


In Montana, the bed and banks of the stream are public land, up to the ordinary high water mark. As long as you can legally access the river and stay below the high water mark, you can go up or downstream as far as you want!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Green River near Dutch John

N. Platte near Casper, Grey Reef 

both are incredible


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

South platte in park county or down at dream stream. Blue river in frisco. Colorado river out of parshal. North platte in north park Walden and into encampment and Saratoga. Depends on what time where you may want to fish. Fly shops are pretty honest, not really secret areas just secret holes that folks know on specific rivers/streams. Colorado parks and wildlife has a decent website showing public access. Delorme atlas maps are a worthwhile investment. If you come through northern front range, ft Collins area, hit me up. I am not much of a trout angler(way more of a carp guy) but I know lots of folks who are real serious about the trout


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2019)

saltydg0089 said:


> This summer my wife and I are taking the camper out west for about a month and a half. We will be spending time in Colorado, Wyoming, and Montana. Obviously I have to work in some fly fishing! I am hoping to hire a guide for a day or two, but also head out on my own some. If you have any suggestions on places to go, or not to go, guides, what wt rods I will need ect. I would greatly appreciate it. I'm not trying to get anyone's honey holes, just general info. Thanks is advance!!
> 
> Matt


You could spend a lifetime just fishing Yellowstone Park. There's a wide variety of fishing [small streams, larger rivers, small ponds, lakes]. Great fishing and also some spectacular site seeing. The crowds may a bit much however. Hiking a couple hundred yards from the road generally gets you beyond where most tourists are willing to walk.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2019)

Craig Pablo said:


> Hi Matt,
> You'll have all sorts of options in Montana, what it will essentially come down to is personal preference and when and where in Montana you'll be. Most of the major rivers will be pretty crowded, not to say you won't catch fish, its just a matter of how much company you want. If you don't mind crowds and just want to catch fish, it's hard to beat the Missouri as the most consistent fish producer, and plenty of big fish as well. That being said it can get very crowded, even in the summer (being a tailwater, during runoff it gets hit extra hard, especially by guides, since most freestones are running high and off color). The Beaverhead is another great choice for sheer numbers of fish (and to a certain degree decent average size). One thing I would recommend is before you get here keep an eye on the fishing/hatch reports to give you an idea to narrow it down once you're here. Another thing I would keep an eye on is water temperature. If you're here in June or July you should be fine, however in August temps can be very warm (70+). On the flip side, if we get a good snow year and a cool, wet spring, rivers can still be running high and cool in mid and even late June. If you're looking for specific hatches (probably the most famous is the salmonfly hatch) they generally occur around the same time each year, and vary just a little based on conditions. The salmonflies come off at slightly different times by river, Rock Creek is usually going by mid to late May, whereas the Blackfoot doesn't really start going until early June. On the Madison it's not unusual to fish the salmonfly hatch on the 4th of July. The Big Hole usually has a good salmonfly hatch too. Depending on conditions they can move very quickly up a river or stick around for quite awhile. Another good reason to keep an eye on fishing reports and flows/temps.
> 
> Here is a good site to check flows and temps on many Montana rivers.
> ...


Great info Craig! That's what being a micro skiff member is all about! Kudos!


----------



## saltydg0089 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks to everyone for all the great info. Craig that's def above and beyond, thanks! 

Now I just need June to hurry up and get here.


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

I wet my toes in the smokies last summer, thinking about taking the trip out west this summer, will be following this thread.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Craig has given great info! So much wonderful water out west. South west Montana offers a lot of choices in close proximity such as Madison, Gallatin, Ruby, Beaverhead, Big Hole, Yellowstone, Missouri, Clark... I fish many on my own with some research and talk in local fly shops. Time of year pretty much determines flies: small nymphs, grasshoppers, royal wulff, elk hair caddis, larger cone head olive and black leech etc. With some personal research and using google earth you can find access points out of the crowds. Pay attention to water levels. I have been successful at flood levels and mid summer low levels but techniques, flies, tippets all change. While a 5 wt works for a lot a 6 wt.can be necessary on larger water, windy conditions, larger leach flies. I am not much for floating in a drift boat with indicators (fly fishing bobbers)a method most guides use. I prefer wading. Be careful of sun in the west. Sunny days and dry air can lead to heat stroke ambushing you without even knowing it. Drink plenty of water. Good luck.


----------



## Craig Pablo (Feb 15, 2018)

7WT makes a good point. Most guides kind of assume you want numbers of fish, and unfortunately a double nymph rig under a bobber is usually the most effective way of achieving that. Most guides are very accommodating though if you have a different preferred method of fishing (single dries, streamers, etc.), it just may not catch you as many fish. A common compromise is a single nymph below a large dry. 7WT also mentioned more rivers for you to potentially target as well.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Go to Ennis and hire Matt Dodson. He's the best dry fly guide on the Madison.


----------



## Wpatrick387 (Sep 10, 2019)

What time of near next summer? 
If I had to pick 3:
Gunnison (might be out of your way if you arent headed that far south)
Green (in Wyoming near pinedale)
Big Hole (near Dillon, can also fish the beaverhead here too)


----------



## Edublund (Sep 10, 2016)

If you are going to be anywhere near Great Falls in Montana give Fred Teleen a call out of North 40 Outfitters 406.761.7441. Great source for information on fishing in Montana and a great guide if you are lucky enough to get him for a day.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

If you like small stream trout fishing with negligible pressure head to the Black Hills for part of your time. Lived there for 7 years and highly recommend.


----------



## Garrett Lambert (May 2, 2019)

Intrested I'll be following along. I'm planning a similar trip in August. I'll following along this thread. I'm planning to bring 7'6 3wt 9' 5 and 6wt. Might pick up a 4 wt before the trip


----------



## saltydg0089 (Apr 15, 2013)

Right now I'm planning be in Colorado (Colorado Springs and the Denver area) in mid June, the Yellowstone/Wyoming area in late June, and Montana in early July. I'm still trying to solidify how long to stay at each place and exactly where to stay.

Thanks for all the posts, this is by far the best forum on the interwebs.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Dream stream(Charlie myers State Wildlife Area)


----------



## Boneheaded (Oct 4, 2017)

saltydg0089 said:


> Right now I'm planning be in Colorado (Colorado Springs and the Denver area) in mid June, the Yellowstone/Wyoming area in late June, and Montana in early July. I'm still trying to solidify how long to stay at each place and exactly where to stay.
> 
> Thanks for all the posts, this is by far the best forum on the interwebs.


sounds like we will have a similar itinerary


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

saltydg0089 said:


> Right now I'm planning be in Colorado (Colorado Springs and the Denver area) in mid June, the Yellowstone/Wyoming area in late June, and Montana in early July. I'm still trying to solidify how long to stay at each place and exactly where to stay.
> 
> Thanks for all the posts, this is by far the best forum on the interwebs.


One thing you may want to consider in Colorado is the Rocky Mountain Angling Club. They have arrangements with private property owners around the state that allow access to some very good water. It’s a day fee on a liter reservation basis. They don’t put too many people on. Often it’s just a couple per mile. Not all the properties are good but some are terrific. For example I think they still have a long stretch of Tarryall Creek below the dam. It’s great. The property above the dam is not as good. Small water/small fish. Usually it’s like anything else. The more expensive properties are the better ones. 
Some people don’t like the idea of paying for fishing access but remember you are in Colorado with 4 million people nearby. Stream access in Colorado can be private because landowners own the stream bottom which is not like Montana where access is much easier. The cost is about the same as skling. Compared to your other fishing expenses it’s not much. 
When I lived in Colorado I fished the club properties all the time and had great fishing. The property they have agreements with changes over time but they’ve had some great ones. The website is rmangling.com


----------



## Greg Allison (Mar 13, 2018)

There are also great spring creeks in Montana you fish for a rod fee similar to the above post. 
If you go to Yellowstone stay in the park and wake up early if you want to see the tourist hot spots. Everyone staying outside the park must drive much further than you to these places, so you can beat the crowds early. Use the afternoons to get off the beaten trails. Yellowstone also has a good app. for your phone.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

If you wind up in Bozeman area, Ill take ya out. DM me if your interested!


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

saltydg0089 said:


> Right now I'm planning be in Colorado (Colorado Springs and the Denver area) in mid June, the Yellowstone/Wyoming area in late June, and Montana in early July. I'm still trying to solidify how long to stay at each place and exactly where to stay.
> 
> Thanks for all the posts, this is by far the best forum on the interwebs.


I have done that same route several times with my camper, did it again last summer. When traveling from Denver to towards Yellowstone, stop at the Green River at Dutch Jon Utah, it is on the way and camp at the Firefighters Memorial campground. It is about 7 miles from the parking lot at the first take out on the river. They have a very good trail up river and a decent trail down river to hike and wade. If the river is not running to high, you will see a ton of fish and they really are not hard to fool. I have stopped there every trip over the past 5 years. Also, I like to hit up a lot of the smaller streams in all three states to stay away from the crowds. If you want more info PM me.


----------



## Fish the chop (Nov 24, 2018)

saltydg0089 said:


> This summer my wife and I are taking the camper out west for about a month and a half. We will be spending time in Colorado, Wyoming, and Montana. Obviously I have to work in some fly fishing! I am hoping to hire a guide for a day or two, but also head out on my own some. If you have any suggestions on places to go, or not to go, guides, what wt rods I will need ect. I would greatly appreciate it. I'm not trying to get anyone's honey holes, just general info. Thanks is advance!!
> 
> 
> 
> Matt


Madison River Outfitters, West Yellowstone, MT.-- Hire a guide for a day float, 
You won't regret it! Have fun out there..


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

what a toad!!


----------



## ChrisC (Jun 14, 2014)

You’re gonna have an awesome trip! 

One thing I’d recommend is to not try to cover too much country during your adventures. There is literally enough opportunity in Yellowstone and the greater Yellowstone area to fill the duration of your travels. 

That said, there is a TON of water to fish in WY and MT (I don’t know a lot about CO aside from the San Juan)! Add ID and you have a lifetime of trout angling to explore.

For guide trips:
Tim Starks out of the Ugly Bug Fly shop in Casper, WY. 
Headhunters on the Missouri in Craig, MT. 

Be glad to help with specifics if I can.


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

Colorado in June is runoff time and can be rough, although the salmonfly hatch on the Colorado is legendary if you happen to hit it right. Tailwaters and mountain lakes might be your options. Outside of the runoff my hit list would be the Roaring Fork, Gunnison (Pleasure Park), parts of the Colorado and some secret stashes. Early June is Northern Pike time In the mountain lakes, casting streamers to 20 lb plus fish in a foot of water. The short of it is there are so many options in the state and yet surprisingly there is some pretty crappy fished out sections of very popular and overfished famous rivers. I saw Flaming Gorge mentioned...unbelievable fishing. Unfortunately, or maybe not so much lol, I sold my drift boat after 25 years to buy my flats boat last year or I would meet you up there. Lake Powell striper boils start in June...about as much fun on the fly as you could have. PM as the time gets closer and I would be glad to give you some up to the minute conditions and ideas as you pass through, along with some not so well known areas you might like. 

TR


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

I'm just outside of Boulder, CO. Likely not your first choice but if you wanna chase some carp on the flats I'd be happy to push you around. I'll have my Ankona shadow cast 16 by then.  
Rocky Mountain National Park is a great place to go with a 3 or 4 wt and a handful of dry flies. Not big fish but native greenback cutthroats are absolutely beautiful. 
As others have said, June is tough depending on runoff.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

Greg Allison said:


> There are also great spring creeks in Montana you fish for a rod fee similar to the above post.
> If you go to Yellowstone stay in the park and wake up early if you want to see the tourist hot spots. Everyone staying outside the park must drive much further than you to these places, so you can beat the crowds early. Use the afternoons to get off the beaten trails. Yellowstone also has a good app. for your phone.


When I l


saltydg0089 said:


> Right now I'm planning be in Colorado (Colorado Springs and the Denver area) in mid June, the Yellowstone/Wyoming area in late June, and Montana in early July. I'm still trying to solidify how long to stay at each place and exactly where to stay.
> 
> Thanks for all the posts, this is by far the best forum on the interwebs.


When I lived there I liked fishing the Spinney Mountain Reservoir and Anterro Reservoir during runoff when many of the rivers are high. Both are in South Park west of Denver. I think Anterro is the better of the two. 
Lots of people don’t think they will like float tubing lakes but don’t knock it till you try it. Very big, heavy fish and nice hatches. There may be good Callibaetis around June.


----------



## saltydg0089 (Apr 15, 2013)

Dan_giddyup I might take you up on that! I just booked 5 nights at Golden Gate State Park which is in the area I believe.

Bob this is going to be a stupid question, but I'm assuming I could rent a float tube from somewhere? 

I've got most of my trip lined up. Had to make the tough decision to limit the number of places we are going to visit so we could spend a decent amount of time in the places we are visiting. As of right now we are staying 4 nights around Colorado Springs, 5 nights near Denver, a few nights in Casper Wyoming, 8 nights at the Headwaters campground in between the Grand Tetons and Yellowstone, three nights in Cody and 5 nights in Hermosa SD. I wanted to stay longer but I have to get back in time to harass some redfish before I have to go back to work! 

Thanks again to everyone that has provided info! I'll be pm'ing some of you that offered when the time gets closer.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

saltydg0089 said:


> Dan_giddyup I might take you up on that! I just booked 5 nights at Golden Gate State Park which is in the area I believe.
> 
> Bob this is going to be a stupid question, but I'm assuming I could rent a float tube from somewhere?
> 
> ...


That question about renting a float tube is a good one. I can’t recall that I’ve ever seen float tubes for rent. You would probably have to buy one plus fins and hard sole scuba boots (these work best). But if the rivers are blown out with runoff that may be your best alternative. If you do end up fishing lakes PM me and I’d be happy to give you some tips.


----------



## dan_giddyup (Aug 17, 2018)

I have a couple float tubes with fins you can borrow. DM when timing gets closer.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

saltydg0089 said:


> Right now I'm planning be in Colorado (Colorado Springs and the Denver area) in mid June, the Yellowstone/Wyoming area in late June, and Montana in early July. I'm still trying to solidify how long to stay at each place and exactly where to stay.
> 
> Thanks for all the posts, this is by far the best forum on the interwebs.


Based on your travels:
Colorado Springs area:
Arkansas above Canyon City
Deckers (lots of pressure but tests your skills)
S. Platte around FairPlay & Hartsel
Also as it flows into Spinney Lake (chances for trophy cutthroats)

Yellowstone area:
Miracle Mile (way south of Yellowstone but can hit it on the way up)
In Yellowstone NP
Madison River
Yellowstone River as it flows out of the park near Emigrant, MT (an awesome float)

Based on me living and fishing in and around Colorado for 40+ years. Good fishing and safe travels.


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

rcbrower said:


> Based on your travels:
> Colorado Springs area:
> Arkansas above Canyon City
> Deckers (lots of pressure but tests your skills)
> ...


Great plan!


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

BobGee said:


> Great plan!


Depending on runoff, of course. Check flow with local fly shops. Sometimes it’s hard to know how much flow is too much, but the locals know. 
When I first moved to Colorado I hiked up into Cheeseman Canyon and tried to fish it at 650 CFS. I got skunked and wondered why everyone said it was so good.


----------



## finbully (Jan 26, 2013)

BobGee said:


> Depending on runoff, of course. Check flow with local fly shops. Sometimes it’s hard to know how much flow is too much, but the locals know.
> When I first moved to Colorado I hiked up into Cheeseman Canyon and tried to fish it at 650 CFS. I got skunked and wondered why everyone said it was so good.


I forgot about Cheesman. Gold Medal waters - like Deckers it will test your stealth skills due to fishing pressure but still a great spot. If you are by Lake City, Lake San Cristobal is good trout waters from a canoe (rentals are available).


----------



## Captjp (Aug 6, 2016)

saltydg0089 said:


> This summer my wife and I are taking the camper out west for about a month and a half. We will be spending time in Colorado, Wyoming, and Montana. Obviously I have to work in some fly fishing! I am hoping to hire a guide for a day or two, but also head out on my own some. If you have any suggestions on places to go, or not to go, guides, what wt rods I will need ect. I would greatly appreciate it. I'm not trying to get anyone's honey holes, just general info. Thanks is advance!!
> 
> Matt


A lot of good info given so I'll add just a bit. If you find your way to Fort Smith check out Bighorn Angler. They will rent you a drift boat complete with shuttle and the Bighorn River is fairly easy to float. We were there in August and it was an easy drift and plenty of fish. There are numerous stops before the first takeout where you can wade if you want to. We would do a morning float and then an evening float, worked out great.


----------



## shb (Oct 29, 2013)

take some bigger clousers.

Black&Purple is great. So are olive, tan, and whites.




Sinking crawfish colored redfish flies like kwans too.

(They've seen every trout fly in the universe)


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

shb said:


> take some bigger clousers.
> 
> Black&Purple is great. So are olive, tan, and whites.
> And never leave home without black beadhead woolly buggers #6 and #8. If all else fails throw them across the stream and let them swing across with small strips. If you get to the lake troll one behind the float tube.
> ...


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

shb said:


> take some bigger clousers.
> 
> Black&Purple is great. So are olive, tan, and whites.
> 
> ...





shb said:


> take some bigger clousers.
> 
> Black&Purple is great. So are olive, tan, and whites.
> 
> ...


----------



## BobGee (Apr 10, 2019)

And don’t leave home without black bead head woolly buggers #6 and #8. Throw them across the stream and let them swing with small strips. If you get to the lake, troll them behind the float tube.


----------



## saltydg0089 (Apr 15, 2013)

What size Clousers?


----------



## shb (Oct 29, 2013)

4 or 5" long even bigger wont hurt.


The big trouts you want to catch are predators, they subscribe to the optimal foraging theory.


----------

